# My new humidor



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I just recieved my christmas gift to myself a few weeks early. I thought i would post a few pics.

Monolith 1200c with Temp and Humidity controlled


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice, very jealous, love the Shatner poster too, enjoy filling it up


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow! Nice lookin' set up, brother. I can't help but note the absence of cigars, though.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Ive got enough to fill it up about ten fold.. ive just got to wait a few days to let it season.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice humi man, post some more once that bad boy is all seasoned and stocked. :biggrin:


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

wow, that can hold a box or two.:cowboyic9:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the travel size humidor! I've seen many classic looking ones, but this one looks "advanced" to me, I like it!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

_Very_ nice box. *CONGRATS!!!*

ipe:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice looking humi my man! Have fun stocking it!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

That is bad ass!

Where did you get it from?


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Friggin Nice! $1,799. Is that correct?

http://www.josephandcurtis.com/cigar-room/humidors/monolith-1200c.html


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

holy shit i know what i want now haha


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow....wonder why its called "The Monolith" ????:mrgreen:


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

That's one awesome humi... buuuuuut it's empty! Fill her uP!


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Awsome humi.



jarrod said:


> Ive got enough to fill it up about ten fold.. ive just got to wait a few days to let it season.


Ten fold? So in the range of 12,000 sticks? Good God man, do you plan to be buried with them? Post pics.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Fantastic.
Does the guy we see (in the pix)inside the case realize he's going to be evicted once you start to add the cigars? Asking only because he does look quite happy there.
Did I say Fantastic??? 
Need a better term than that.:rockon::rockon::rockon:
*
*


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice Christmas Present! Post some more pics when its all filled up!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

that is awesome! 

though if you have enough cigars to fill it ten fold you might want to consider either opening up a shop or sharing the wealth.   that's an incredible contraption you got there. If I ever had the money that's going to be priority #2. First obviously being more fine cigars.  Love it! I love traditional but that blows anything out of the Water! A very merry Christmas to oneself indeed. Make sure to enjoy a fine cigar while you're spending hours filling it.  Pics, yes please, pics, thank you! :thumb:


----------



## slk333 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Well we have a shop here in Oklahoma City so ive definitely got a few cigars.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I think "holy chit" is an understatement right now. :shocked:

Very, very nice! Have fun filling that gorgeous thing!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just saw this post, holy crap. Thats definitely a small cigar shop.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

That is incredible looking, I love it. Enjoy filling it .


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

very nice, enjoy, I got a 250 count coming Tuesday.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Now thats a humidor!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow that things amazing. nice purchase!


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Excuse you! Does that sub as living quarters? This life of ours is not a dress rehearsal. Treat yourself while you can. Can't wait to see the finished product (stuffed with premium sticks). 
Merry Christmas Brother!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

everytime i go into a store i check out the appliances to see if they have deals on these things.

awesome setup man.


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

Man I wish I had one that size


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

Love it! But please tell how the air is circulated around inside?


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

Its not. This humidor is made to keep the temperature and humidity at a constant level for ideal smoking of its contents. Larger Humidors have air circulation devices, or if you spend $80.00 you can get the air circulation for this size Humi, mine does fine right now, without the extra expense, some find it necessary, i think it is a personnel choice.


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

rover3013 said:


> Its not. This humidor is made to keep the temperature and humidity at a constant level for ideal smoking of its contents. Larger Humidors have air circulation devices, or if you spend $80.00 you can get the air circulation for this size Humi, mine does fine right now, without the extra expense, some find it necessary, i think it is a personnel choice.


Sorry I didn't understand you, so it doesn't circulate the air? How does it spread the humidity around to all four corners of the fridge?


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

My Bad, that humi has fans in the upper section that cant be seen from the front, that circulate the air, throughout the humidor, im very sorry , gave you info on mine, this is top of the line state of the art and the best that money can buy, has fans, and plenty more bells and whistles, lol
http://www.josephandcurtis.com/cigar-room/humidors/monolith-1200c.html


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

rover3013 said:


> My Bad, that humi has fans in the upper section that cant be seen from the front, that circulate the air, throughout the humidor, im very sorry , gave you info on mine, this is top of the line state of the art and the best that money can buy, has fans, and plenty more bells and whistles, lol
> 
> Hey thanks for clearing that up, wow, okay, yep love it!


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful humidor!

How long did the seasoning take?


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

NuG said:


> Beautiful humidor!
> 
> How long did the seasoning take?


I am about two weeks in with one of these and it took just over a week for it to stabilize here in Tampa at nearly sea level with average 50% humidity in the house and A/C at 76.

The manual advises you to set it to something like 72 degrees and 72% humidity at first because it's easier to get it to stabilize at a higher temp and higher humidity than normal. It says to give it three days at that setting and see if it gets there. If it doesn't get the humidity up, season the drawers with distilled water on a clean cloth. Let it spike, wait a day, if it doesn't stabilize, do it again for five days. If it's still not up, add 50 ml (not very much) water to the reservoir and wait a day or two so you don't risk over humidifying.

Once you have it stabilized at 72/72, drop the temperature to what they recommend being 64~65 degrees. That should take the humidity down with it but the unit should then be able to keep the humidity up itself.

I got to the point of having to add water and did so twice; after about four days with no fluctuation, I considered it stable and dropped the temp down to 64. The humidity dropped to about 66 to 67% and has stayed there; I set it to 67%. Actually I should say I've set it to a value that gives me 67% on my calibrated digital hygrometer; the Monolith is about 2% off reading higher than it actually is.

Now that I actually have some room to store cigars and can stop playing around with my old 80ct and boveda packets, I went by the local shop last night and bought four boxes of favorites and about ten singles of new ones I wanted to try and loaded all of those in. I had the door open for a while and it dropped down to about 63% but it's been climbing slowly but surely and after about 10 hours it's back to 67%. I'm sure it will take less of a hit once I have more sticks in there but it definitely shouldn't be treated like a refrigerator and you sit there with the door open while you make up your mind.


----------

